# Going to gym twice a day? Extra splits? Overtraining?



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Just a thought...

If you had the time to do this... Could you boost your gains by going to gym twice a day? if you do split training, really splitting it apart and doing just 45 mins in the gym hitting 1 muscle group hard and a bit of cardio each time.... So..

Switch from this:

4 times a week

Monday evening - 2 muscle groups

tuesday evening - 2 muscle groups

thursday evening - 2 muscle groups

friday evening - 2 muscle groups

Switch to this:

8 times a week

Monday morning - 1 muscle group, Monday evening - 1 muscle group

tuesday morning - 1 muscle group, Monday evening - 1 muscle group

thursday morning - 1 muscle group, Monday evening - 1 muscle group

friday morning - 1 muscle group, Monday evening - 1 muscle group

Would this work? Would it be over training in any way?

Thank you


----------



## rick84 (May 11, 2008)

Wouldn't mind hearing ppl's thought to!!!!

Just think of all the food u would be albe to eat, Mmmm.

Im excited, lol.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

You are not the only person to have that thought.

I think Tom has done it before in dieting for a show - I'm guessing it's easier on energy levels.

It won't be the magic potion you are looking for though Mr Sleigh


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

TH&S said:


> You are not the only person to have that thought.
> 
> I think Tom has done it before in dieting for a show - I'm guessing it's easier on energy levels.
> 
> It won't be the magic potion you are looking for though Mr Sleigh


lol  Hey i always interested in different techiques, ideas, methods and the lark. You could pre and post eat twice a day so body surely would absorb more of the carbs as it would get that after training hit twice a day?


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

I did this a few years ago - it was great for recomposition, but I got overtrained / CNS fatigue very quickly (within 8wk).

J


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I too tried it a few years ago, didn't do anything for me except over stress my body, probably ok for a very short period as a "shock" tactic, You back at it yet mate?


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

only my opinion mate-but would soon lead to overtraining both in volume and frequency,less is more.


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

and even less-is even more-rest and recovery is hugely overlooked,leading to staleness,depleted state and people then adopting twice a day to stimulate grow thats no longer happening on once a day,mistake--take a week off and do basics only,hard and heavy,then growth will start again


----------



## muscle head (May 19, 2008)

So if your going twice a day, when does your body have time grow?

over training? oh yes big time.

Even pro's have days of non-training, inbetween normal training days.

Good Luck.


----------



## Wheale (Apr 24, 2005)

At t-nation Charles Poliquin answered a question exactly like the one you have posted in his question of strength column. He states do it for 2 5 day periods then the third period back off to once a day before going back to twice a day here's the link

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance/question_of_strength_october_1&cr=


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

Think u'd have to be on cycle and get loads of sleep to tryt and prevent over-training, my old training partner did it for a while, with no problems, but dont think its really nesecary!


----------



## ghowe79 (Nov 21, 2010)

Very much an individual thing with fitness, genes and motivation all major factors.

If your getting sufficient sleep and nutrition then i think it would be fine. It may be a bit difficult if you have a demanding/physcial job in the day though.

I did something similar and noticed that as long as i slept and ate well it was fine. the friday session may feel a bit tough so get the more demnading stuff done a the begining of the week. Many elite/pro athletes such as boxers, track and field athletes, martial artists etc all do split sessions but they also have the ability to probably rest in the day and have access to all the other support which makes it possible such as massage...


----------

